# Whats the Connection? Sporty People



## Mark T (Oct 21, 2016)

Maybe this is easy, maybe not 

Nine sporty people, who are they and what connects them?







All the pictures are from wiki.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Oct 21, 2016)

Sporty sons and daughters with a famous sporty parent ?

2. Nelson Piquet Jnr (son of Nelson Piquet)
3. Nicolas Prost (son of Alain Prost)
4. Nico Rosberg (son of Keke Rosberg)
9. Damon Hill (son of Graham Hill)


----------



## Robin (Oct 21, 2016)

1 Vanina Ickx
3 Nicolas Prost
4 Nico Rosberg
7 Kazuki Nakajima
9 Damon Hill
Connection, all sons/daughters of famous F1 drivers.( who also race,not necessarily in F1)


----------



## Robin (Oct 21, 2016)

Dammit, Matt, you've got there ahead of me again!
Have to admit I had help from my car mad son.


----------



## Mark T (Oct 21, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> Sporty sons and daughters with a famous sporty parent ?





Robin said:


> Connection, all sons/daughters of famous F1 drivers.( who also race,not necessarily in F1)


No and No

1. Vanina Ickx - yes
2. Nelson Piquet Jnr - yes
3. Nicolas Prost - yes
4. Nico Rosberg - yes
7. Kazuki Nakajima - yes
9. Damon Hill - yes

That just leaves 5, 6 and 8 then!  Plus the connection of course.


----------



## Robin (Oct 21, 2016)

5. Matthew Wilson
6. Mathias Lauda
8. Greg Mansell

Is the connection just motor sport involved children of motor sport fathers? ( Malcolm and Matthew Wilson both being rally drivers)


----------



## Mark T (Oct 21, 2016)

Robin said:


> 5. Matthew Wilson
> 6. Mathias Lauda
> 8. Greg Mansell
> 
> Is the connection just motor sport involved children of motor sport fathers? ( Malcolm and Matthew Wilson both being rally drivers)


Correct on 5, 6 and 8

However, the connection is wrong.  You are on the right tracks...


----------



## trophywench (Oct 22, 2016)

Is it actually being Champions at whatever they did?


----------



## Robin (Oct 22, 2016)

trophywench said:


> Is it actually being Champions at whatever they did?


My nerdy resident expert ( aka my visiting son) says neither Nakajima père or fils ever won anything.
I wondered if they'd all done Le Mans at some point, but again, my nerdy expert says the Wilsons never did it!
So, stumped!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Oct 22, 2016)

I think Jenny could be right as the parents are all national champions.  According to Wikipedia Satoru Nakajima won the Japanese formula 2 championship.


----------



## Mark T (Oct 22, 2016)

Robin said:


> My nerdy resident expert ( aka my visiting son) says neither Nakajima père or fils ever won anything.
> I wondered if they'd all done Le Mans at some point, but again, my nerdy expert says the Wilsons never did it!
> So, stumped!


And he is quite right.  There is a clue I could give here, but I'm saving that for later.

This "Sporty sons and daughters with a famous sporty parent ?" is the closest right now, it's correct, but it's only half the story.



Matt Cycle said:


> I think Jenny could be right as the parents are all national champions.  According to Wikipedia Satoru Nakajima won the Japanese formula 2 championship.


It's a correct statement, but not the one I'm looking for.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Oct 22, 2016)

Floundering a bit but is it something to do with them doing other sports.  Piquet did tennis, Nicolas Prost was a golfer, Greg Mansell is now a cyclist others did motorcyling?  Sorry it's the best I can come up with.


----------



## Mark T (Oct 22, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> Floundering a bit but is it something to do with them doing other sports.  Piquet did tennis, Nicolas Prost was a golfer, Greg Mansell is now a cyclist others did motorcyling?  Sorry it's the best I can come up with.


Nope, gettting coooooollllldddeeeerrr.


----------



## trophywench (Oct 22, 2016)

They are all Blood Group AB- ?   Parents still alive?  Parents didn't want them to take up the sport?

Run out of straws now ......


----------



## Mark T (Oct 23, 2016)

trophywench said:


> They are all Blood Group AB- ?   Parents still alive?  Parents didn't want them to take up the sport?


Nope, by the way the info is on wiki.

For one of the people in the quiz, it's very likely this connection will no longer be true by the end of the year.  

Note also, that Jenson Button and Colin McRae don't fit this connection.


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Oct 23, 2016)

Is it driving for the same team as the parent?


----------



## Mark T (Oct 23, 2016)

Greyhound Gal said:


> Is it driving for the same team as the parent?


Nope, although interestingly (to me anyway) many of them have.

Vanina Ickx is one that hasn't.


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Oct 23, 2016)

Anything to do with driving in a race with the parent, or in the same car the parent drove?


----------



## Mark T (Oct 23, 2016)

Greyhound Gal said:


> Anything to do with driving in a race with the parent, or in the same car the parent drove?


Nope


----------



## Matt Cycle (Oct 23, 2016)

Mark T said:


> Nope, by the way the info is on wiki.
> 
> For one of the people in the quiz, it's very likely this connection will no longer be true by the end of the year.
> 
> Note also, that Jenson Button and Colin McRae don't fit this connection.



I'm assuming that's refers to Nico Rosberg potentially winning F1?  In which case is it the parent won something - championship etc at a younger age than their child.  If Nico wins he will be younger than when Keke won it.


----------



## Mark T (Oct 24, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> I'm assuming that's refers to Nico Rosberg potentially winning F1?  In which case is it the parent won something - championship etc at a younger age than their child.  If Nico wins he will be younger than when Keke won it.


Well, nope - as some of the people are not champions

Note; I'm considering top level series such as F1, Le Mans, WRC, MotoGP as being a higher importance than feeder series, regional and national level championships.  I also regard winning championships to be more significant than number of individual event wins - e.g., Nico might have won more races than his father (helps they have more races) but he hasn't won the F1 championship.


----------



## Mark T (Oct 25, 2016)

To give you a clue where to go, I'm going to deal with one of the more tricky people - Matthew Wilson.

Matthew Wilson competed in the WRC (maybe he might again, I suspect not).  His father, Malcolm, also competed in WRC.

Matthew Wilson's best world championship result was 7th at the end of the year (2009, 2010, 2010) and his fathers was 18th (1989, 1991)  but Malcolm never completed a full season so I don't think it's a fair comparison.  So going to individual events, Matthew's best result was 4th in a rally.  Malcolm's best result was 3rd in a rally.

Neither of them particularly set the rallying world alight.


----------



## Mark T (Oct 27, 2016)

OK, to close off this quiz...

1. Vanina Ickx has won Le Mans *zero *times.  Her father, Jacky Ickx has won Le Mans *Six *times (he also competed in F1)
2. Nelson Piquet Jnr has won the F1 Drivers Championship *zero *times.  His father, Nelson Piquet has won the F1 Drivers Championship *Three *times.
3. Nicholas Prost has won the F1 Drivers Championship *zero *times (although he has won his class at Le Mans).  His father, Alain Prost has won the F1 Drivers Championship *Four *times.
4. Nico Rosberg has won the F1 Drivers Championship *zero *times (so far).  His father, Keke Rosberg has won the F1 Drivers Championship *Once*.
5. Matthew Wilson has won the WRC Drivers Championship *zero *times (his highest rally finish is *4th*).  His father, Malcolm Wilson has also won the WRC Drivers Championship *zero *times (his highest rally finish is *3rd*)
6. Mathias Lauda hasn't competed at the top level (he has been to Le Mans).  His father, Niki Lauda has won the F1 Drivers Championship *Three *times.
7. Kazuki Nakajima has won the F1 Drivers Championship *zero *times (his highest race finish is *6th*).  His father, Satoru Nakajima has also won the F1 Drivers Championship *zero *times (his highest race finish is *4th*).
8. Greg Mansell hasn't competed at the top level (he has been to Le Mans).  His father, Nigel Mansell has won the F1 Drivers Championship *Once *(he also won the CART championship).
9. Damon Hill has won the F1 Drivers Championship *Once*.  His father, Graham Hill has won the F1 Drivers Championship *Two *times (he also won Le Mans and the Indy 500).

Based on that, anyone want to take a guess at the connection here?


----------



## Robin (Oct 27, 2016)

That the fathers were more successful than the sons/daughter, in the same series?


----------



## Mark T (Oct 27, 2016)

Robin said:


> That the fathers were more successful than the sons/daughter, in the same series?


I'll give that to you.

Not specifically in the same series,essentially it is meant to be "motorsport families where the parent was more successful then the child".


----------

